# U is for Ugly...



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, YOU may think it's ugly--but we think it's still purty sweet.

SJ


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Awww that is not an ugly photo of Tucker. Tucker cant take an ugly photo. He is too cute.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHA thats a great picture


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a perfect GOOFBALL. He just want to see you smile. I think it worked.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

But he's all...bug-eyed...LOL....it's gross :


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Only thing bad about the shot is that it is a bit out of focus... but, UGLY, he is not!!!! He looks so funny there... what a goofy!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

That's the cutest ugly I've ever seen. What a goofball. Adorable!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just too cute. I love his whiskers and look on his face.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How did I know a U id for Ugly thread would have been started by her. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

awww! thats a cute photo!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well...you guys might think it's a cute picture.... I definitely think he has way cuter ones than that! :


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

great pic, hehe i think he looks cute, in a goofy kinda way


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ugly! Awww...but still kinda cute!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That boy's got some whiskers on him!!!!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

No such thing as a ugly Golden! Hes bootyful!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

When I saw that U was still available, I knew this thread was coming. I never would have guessed anyone would say that Tucker is ugly.

Unfortunately, this thread does not count. You left out the definition.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...he's adorable! You can't make an adorable dog turn ugly no matter how hard you try.


----------

